# acidophilus in diet



## Blynkk (Aug 5, 2005)

Hey guys,

I was curious how to administer acidophilus to my kitties? I read here that it should be given prior to a feeding, but I have the powder form and can't figure out how else to do it if not sprinkling it on their food. Can I mix it with a tablespoon of chicken broth or water? And how much can I safely give them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Blynkk (Aug 5, 2005)

Meowmie-
Thank you for the reply. The container says a half a teaspoonful for every meal - so I suppose that means I give it to them twice? Also, how do I give it, if not in their food? (If you happen to know, that is).
Thanks again!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've just been sprinkling it on food. Why isn't it supposed to be done that way?

When I take it myself, I just take it with meals.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The acidophilus capsules I take are enteric coated - i.e. supposed to dissolve in the intestine. So, by opening them up and pouring the contents on Rocket's food, am I killing all the little buggers before they can get there?


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

timskitties said:


> I've just been sprinkling it on food. Why isn't it supposed to be done that way?
> 
> When I take it myself, I just take it with meals.


Thats what I have always done. My cat had diarrhea for 3-4 months and nothing the vet gave him worked and actually was making the problem worse. I decided to start sprinkling this stuff on his food and it took less then 24hrs to get solid stools. I'm a believer! LOL


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, I guess I better see if the health food store has something else I can give Rocket.


----------



## Blynkk (Aug 5, 2005)

Alright, update-

I was able to find the acidophilus in liquid form at the health store and it says one to two tablespoons for an adult (human). So I can just syringe it, right?

The label says that there are 2 billion living organisms at the time of bottling, and its refrigerated. It is an acidophilus live culture in a vegetable suspension? I also got a can of organic pumpkin puree as someone on a holistic group I subscribe to recommended I try it and see if it helps the diarrhea? I can't get them to go near the slippery elm - they fight like their lives depended on it when I try to give it to them. Is pumpkin ok, as well as the acidophilus? 

I apologize for all the questions, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmmm....I'm going to have to see if my health food store has that. I'll bet in that form you could just put it on cat food.

Blynkk - I don't think there's any question about safety, it's just a question of what's effective.

Would you agree with those two statements, Deb?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There was a recent thread asking about Pet Promise cat food and I noticed on their site they had a probiotic supplement that I thought looked interesting:

http://www.petpromiseinc.com/symflora_cat_health.htm


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK, I'm such a nutrition dork....what inspired the "yikes" this time?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I guess the brewer's yeast isn't too good. :wink:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

OK. :wink:


----------



## Blynkk (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, ingredient label...water, carrot and beet juice and active lactobacillus acidophilus. And after reading that post you directed me too I'm not sure if I should give it to them or not. However the only other options were mango or black cherry. They had several brands but they were all similar - the only differences were the flavours. 

I gave them a little bit of pumpkin this afternoon but it does seem pretty rich, though Cassis loves it. I hadn't realized that brewer's yeast was an allergen though it does make perfect sense. They had developed tummy problems back in september when I got a yeast supplement, added it to their food and ended up tossing it out when I realized they were getting sick from it. 

Times like these I wish these guys had cast iron stomachs...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I remember now that a product called "Benebac" was recommended on another board. Are you familiar with that? I tried googling for the manufacturer's website, but although there's a zillion online sites selling it, I couldn't find any giving a description of what it is.


----------



## Blynkk (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok, I'll go return it tomorrow and drop by the Vitame Shoppe and pick up those capsules. I know the pumpkin isn't the solution ultimately, but I wanted to see if it would help them at all. 

And thanks for the input guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I found this in my cabinet yesterday (I forgot I had it):

Pet Authority Cranberry & Papaya Digestive Supplement

Lactobacillus Acidophilus 1 Billion CFU per Gm
Lactobacillus Fermentum 1 Billion CFU per Gm
Vitamin E 40 IU per 2 teaspoons
Vitamin C 150 mg per 2 tspns
Taurine 50 mg per 2 tspns
Papin Enzyme 6.5 mg per 2 tspns

Ingredients: Filtered spring water, organically grown papya and cranberry juice concentrate, liquid lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, liquid lactobacillus acidophilus fermentum fermentation product, ascorbic acid, taurine, alpha tocopheryl acetate, yucca schidigera extract.

What's your opinion of that, Deb?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks. Maybe I'll get a fresh bottle and use it sparingly, with off periods.


----------

